# Policy change at A-plan



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Just rang up a-plan to get my insurance and they've told me that they can not insure me because they no longer insurance people under 30 on a skyline!!!!

I'm 29, and have 8 yrs NCD. 

I'm really annoyed at this because i got a quote from them on 29/11/07 without a problem. They said the rules have changed!!

:chairshot


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone's made a **** up then - I'm 27 and they have just insured me for £600 on a 460bhp GTR!

There must be something they can do especially if you've been insured with them over the last year.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

lol Phil69.
Haven't been insured with them before. Got a quote back in november before i put a deposit on the GTR just to make sure i could get insurance at a reasonable price. I haven't owned a skyline before and have little experience with a car of this level of performance, but the guy from A-plan said the rules have changed since the quote and that they couldn't insure me due to my age. 

But

Just got of the phone with Tony from Greenlight and OMG how refreshing. Tony was brilliant really helpful and enthusiatic. He quoted me £682 for a stage 1 R32 GTR. Really happy with that and beat A-plans previous quote as well. :bowdown1:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I think I'll be giving Greenlight a call when I'm up for renewal.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Just rang up a-plan to get my insurance and they've told me that they can not insure me because they no longer insurance people under 30 on a skyline!!!!
> 
> I'm 29, and have 8 yrs NCD.
> 
> ...


Thats not true, that guy does'nt know what hes talking about. 
Im 29 with 11 years NCB and still got insurance with A-Plan a few weeks ago.

I think you should give them another call


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Phone the Thatcham branch if you aren't already. What was the expiration date on the quote they gave you?


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

A little bit out of date this thread, got the car back in January and needed insurance then.

I went with Greenlight in the end. They seemed really knowledgeable and beat A-Plan's quote anyway.


----------

